

Personal Programming Environment (PPE)? - Edmond
http://jasymca.holoklip.com/

======
Edmond
Dev here.

With the increasing move to get more people programming, maybe a simple coding
environment can be helpful..

I have ported Jasymca to the mobile web...

Feedback, especially from students is welcomed.

